# wishek area



## cooperchaser (Aug 9, 2005)

It looks like we are heading to Wishek to hunt the nr opener. Does anyone have any tips about where, not locations but habitat type to hunt? Will corn be out by then? Are there any other crops grown in the area? are the plots best to hit or would the wpa's be better?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

First of all there is NO NR opener for pheasants....ducks are pretty spotty in that neck of the woods. Forgot to mention..Pheasant season doesn't open on the NR duck opener. The pheasant opener, on Oct. 8th is for every one....the only problem is that NR's can't hunt PLOTS or WMAs the first week of the season for anything, including ducks and pheasants.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

ug!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PLOTS....state land,can't hunt the first week

WPA's....federal land,can hunt the first week.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The best way to remember if NR's can't hunt certain land the first week of pheasant...If it says ANYWHERE on the sign "ND Game and Fish", NRs can't hunt it that week.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

CRP cover should be good all over the state as there was nice rain this summer. Might be really thick. Corn for grain will still be standing, for feed it will be chopped. The sunflowers will probably still be standing. Good luck, let us know how you did.


----------



## cooperchaser (Aug 9, 2005)

Dick, 
Thanks for the info. Are corn and sunflowers the main crop? This is our first trip to nd and we really have no idea what to expect. Did we pick a decent area for pheasants? Are there any sharptail or huns around?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Should be all three birds present. But grouse are hard to bag that late in the season. You'll see why. I used to hunt that area and south a lot. Almost lived there after freelancers were run out of SW ND. South of Wishek was very good until it got crowded and commercialized. One of the big boys from Minneapolis is buying up ground big time there. Which puts more pressure on surrounding land, both for hunting and local purchase. The best time to hunt upland in ND, hands down, is after mid November. The crops are off, deer season is winding down and people are more agreeable. And the farmers aren't as busy. Wheat and flowers are main crops, beans and corn second.

Since you are coming during row crop harvest park your vehicle off the road-approach. It will drive a farmer nuts if he is moving wide equipment and your vehicle is in the way.


----------



## cooperchaser (Aug 9, 2005)

Hate to hear about the commercialization, That's why I didn't want to go back to SD. I'd like to come out later but my wife is going to have a baby on Nov. 1st so that will end my season except for a few day trips around home. I'm trying to decide what kind of shells to bring, are the plots lands productive or should I bring lots of non-toxic for wpa's. Thanks for the parking tip, my Ford doesn't stand a chance against a big combine.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

All I shoot is steel so then you don't have to worry about this and that. #4 through #2 steel will do the trick on anything that flies except geese. If you can't kill with these then you are shooting at birds that are out of range.


----------

